# διαρχία ή δυαρχία;



## nickel (Aug 14, 2011)

Διαβάζοντας στην Καθημερινή τον τίτλο «Η ιδιότυπη δυαρχία Παπανδρέου–Βενιζέλου» θυμήθηκα το γνωστό πρόβλημα που έχουμε με αυτό το σύνθετο, δίπλα στο πρόβλημα με το _δισδιάστατος-διδιάστατος_.

Επισημαίνω ότι η _διαρχία_ και η _δυαρχία_ συμβιώνουν στα λεξικά εδώ και δεκαετίες (και τις δύο γραφές φιλοξενούν και ο Δημητράκος και ο Σταματάκος). Το ΛΝΕΓ, ωστόσο, και το Ορθογραφικό προτείνουν να δοθεί τέλος σ' αυτή τη δι(πλο)τυπία.

Τονίζουν ότι:

Με _*δυ–*_ γράφουμε τα *παράγωγα* του _δύο_: _δυάδα – δυαδικός, δυάρα, δυάρι, δυϊκός – δυϊσμός_.

Τα *σύνθετα* του _δύο_ γράφονται με _*δι–*_ ή _*δισ–*_: 
_διαρχία, δίλημμα, διμέτωπος, διπρόσωπος, δίστιχο, δισύλλαβος, δίτομος, διώροφος, δισέγγονο, δισεκατομμύριο, δίσεκτος_. Και _δισδιάστατος_ ή _διδιάστατος_. Για τα οποία διαλέξτε αφού διαβάσετε εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ραμμωτός-κωδικός&p=35194&viewfull=1#post35194

Έτσι, στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει η _δυαρχία_ αλλά σημαίνει «δυϊσμός» (dualism) ενώ η άσκηση εξουσίας από δύο πρόσωπα είναι *διαρχία* (η οποία είναι και δυϊσμός). Σπρώχνει δηλαδή το λεξικό προς την εγκατάλειψη της γραφής _δυαρχία_. Αντιθέτως, το ΛΚΝ έχει μόνο τη _δυαρχία_. Κάκιστα. Στο διαδίκτυο τα ευρήματα για _διαρχία_ και _δυαρχία_ είναι μοιρασμένα. Ακόμα και στην Καθημερινή επικρατεί διτυπία.








Two heads are not necessarily better than one: A double-headed bobtail lizard born in Perth, Australia, has problems crawling because its hindlegs get conflicting signals from each brain. Also the bigger head keeps trying to eat the smaller one.
http://johnrennie.net/2010/04/26/gaaah-nature-bicephalous-edition/​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> The bigger head keeps trying to eat the smaller one.


Στους άντρες συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2011)

Ο Κριαράς (ΝΕΛ) έχει μόνο τη _διαρχία_ (και με τις δύο σημασίες) και καθόλου _δυαρχία_. Το Πρωίας θεωρεί τα _διαρχία_ και _δυαρχία_ παράλληλους τύπους του ίδιου πράγματος. Το Μείζον ορίζει με τη _διαρχία_ και την εξουσία δύο ανδρών (sic, οπότε σεξιστικό αυτό) και τη φιλοσοφική έννοια — ενώ για τη _δυαρχία_ δίνει μόνο τη φιλοσοφική σημασία. Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει ο χειρισμός στον Θησαυρό (Γιοβάνης): στη λέξη _διαρχία_ παρατίθενται δύο σημασίες στη νεοελληνική (η φιλοσοφική "δυϊσμός" και η θρησκειολογική "αντίληψη ύπαρξης δύο υπέρτατων αρχών στον κόσμο") και μία αμιγώς αρχαιοελληνική ("συναρχία δύο αντρών"), ενώ στη λέξη _δυαρχία_ δίνεται μόνο μία αρχαία εκκλησιαστική σημασία: "ύπαρξη δύο αρχών" — και, ίσως για να γίνουν πιο ενδιαφέροντα τα πράγματα, δίνει επίσης και το ρήμα _διάρχω_ "διατηρώ την εξουσία ως το τέλος".


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2011)

Να προσθέσω με την ευκαιρία ότι στον Θησαυρό (TLG) υπάρχει μία ολομόναχη _δυαρχία_ στον Μέγα Αθανάσιο:

Ἐξ αὐτῆς δὲ τῆς ἀρχῆς ἐστι φύσει υἱὸς ὁ λόγος, οὐχ ὡς ἀρχὴ ἑτέρα καθ' ἑαυτὸν ὑφεστὼς οὐδ' ἔξωθεν ταύτης γεγονώς, ἵνα μὴ τῇ ἑτερότητι *δυαρχία* καὶ πολυαρχία γένηται, ἀλλὰ τῆς μιᾶς ἀρχῆς ἴδιος υἱός, ἰδία σοφία, ἴδιος λόγος ἐξ αὐτῆς ὑπάρχων.


----------



## Earion (Oct 23, 2012)

​Προσθέτω κι εγώ (γιατί έπεσα τυχαία επάνω της) τη _Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία_ του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη (συγγραφέας Γιώργος Παπαναστασίου), σ. 320:

/δi-/: Το πρώτο συνθετικό /δi-/ (< _δύο_) εμφανίζεται για ετυμολογικούς λόγους) με τις μορφές: 
*(α)* _δι_-/_δί_-, π.χ. _δικοτυλήδονος_· _δίστιχος_· 
*(β)* _δυ_-, π.χ. _δυαρχία_, _δυϊσμός_.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να προσθέσω με την ευκαιρία ότι στον Θησαυρό (TLG) υπάρχει μία ολομόναχη _δυαρχία_ στον Μέγα Αθανάσιο


Υπάρχουν όμως οι δύανδρες (και το επίθετο δυανδρικός), για τους οποίους νόμιζα πως απαντά και στις αρχαίες πηγές ο όρος δύαρχοι που χρησιμοποιούν ορισμένοι, αλλά έκανα λάθος. 

Οι δύανδρες / duumviri έχουν το εξής περίεργο χαρακτηριστικό: ενώ κανονικά είναι λέξη που -εξ ορισμού- απαντά μόνο στον πληθυντικό (ο δυϊκός είχε ήδη εκλείψει στην κανονική γλώσσα), προέκυψε η ανάγκη του ενικού (π.χ. σε τιμητικές επιγραφές), οπότε σχηματίστηκε καταχρηστικά ο λίγο παλαβός ενικός (duumvir, αιτ. δύανδρα). Στα ελληνικά είχαν και το πρόσθετο πρόβλημα της ονομαστικής του καταχρηστικού αυτού ενικού, τον οποίο φρόντισαν να αποφύγουν με περιφράσεις.


----------

